
Ask HN: Are there any startups working on real-life holograms? - arangelov
	I am referring to holograms like the Dejarik game from Star Wars [0]. Meaning, holograms where you don&#x27;t have to wear VR headset in order to see them.
[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nerdist.com&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2016&#x2F;03&#x2F;EP7_TFA_Holochess2.jpg
======
djdinosauripod
Don't know of any, but Google Tupac hologram. Some 3D projection of Tupac at
coachella 2012.

